# Foreigner L1 Visa Expat in US



## Brazilian Apprentice (Mar 31, 2018)

Dear all,

I've been recently transferred from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, to Houston, TX, by the company I work for 11 years.

I'm currently under the L1 Visa as an expat and my family and I have plans to  permanently establish ourselves in US.

I would like to understand, first of all, if it's possible to become a Freemason in US under these conditions, and also what would be the recommended next steps, since I don't know any American freemason yet.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## jgil1970 (Mar 31, 2018)

Welcome to the US. It is possible to become a Freemason while on a Visa. The first step is to locate a Lodge near you and visit. Meeting days are generally posted at the Lodge, or you can google Grand Lodge of Texas and use the Lodge Locator link on the website. It will list Lodges close to your home and show when they meet. It is ok to show up about an hour before the Stated Meeting and introduce yourself to some of the members there.


----------



## Brazilian Apprentice (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks for the answer. Considering that I don't know any Freemasons in US yet, is the recommended approach, in fact: 
1. Visiting a lodge to present an application or 
2. Should I wait to know a local Freemason who can indicate me in a near future? 

Considering option 1, how long does the whole process usually takes, considering that I will be approved?

Many thanks once again


----------



## jgil1970 (Apr 28, 2018)

Brazilian Apprentice said:


> Thanks for the answer. Considering that I don't know any Freemasons in US yet, is the recommended approach, in fact:
> 1. Visiting a lodge to present an application or
> 2. Should I wait to know a local Freemason who can indicate me in a near future?
> 
> ...



Most of our petitioners lately have been people that just showed up at the Lodge. My Lodge is very active, and is there 2 times a week. Where are you located? If you want, I could contact the Lodge near you and find out when they meet and give them your information so that they know you are interested.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 28, 2018)

Most Grand Lodges have a residency requirement. Under the Grand Lodge of Texas, the requirement is 6 months. It would be best, IMO, to visit a Lodge and become known to the members. Let them know that you intend to petition as soon as you meet their residency requirement.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 29, 2018)

Bill Lins said:


> Under the Grand Lodge of Texas, the requirement is 6 months.


Same here in Kentucky.


----------



## Brazilian Apprentice (May 9, 2018)

Thank you for the answers and clarification.

I was a little confused on how to proceed since in Brazil new members need to be indicated by an existing member, therefore not being able to apply for a petition himself. 

Considering that I will be a visitor in the process of becoming known by existing members, what should be the dressing code and my interaction considering that I'm in Texas? I've read other posts and see that there is a lot of variance in the answers (from black suits to jeans and T-Shirts).

Thanks once again.


----------



## Matt L (May 9, 2018)

I would contact your Grand Lodge in Brazil and obtain a letter in good standing.  I would also ask them to contact the Grand Lodge Secretary of Texas to set up visitation to the lodge closest to you.  Good luck Brother and welcome.


----------



## Brazilian Apprentice (May 9, 2018)

Matt L said:


> I would contact your Grand Lodge in Brazil and obtain a letter in good standing.  I would also ask them to contact the Grand Lodge Secretary of Texas to set up visitation to the lodge closest to you.  Good luck Brother and welcome.



Thank you for the information Matt. I'm not yet a Freemason neither in US nor in Brazil, however I have close friends' relatives who are Freemasons and are gathering my personal information for an initial contact.

Considering this case, should I wait for the first contact from Brazil to the Grand Lodge of Texas or should I make the initial visits to open events to become known among local members?


----------



## Matt L (May 9, 2018)

I'm sorry, I thought you were already a member.  As others have already said, I would find a local lodge and show up about an hour before their meeting (this happens on a regular basis, no reason to be shy).  The members would be very interested in speaking to you. 
 Each jurisdiction has a certain period of time you need to be a resident before petitioning the lodge.  You can gather this information at the meeting.  I'm sure they will invite you back for dinner before their lodge meetings to get to know you.  If all goes well, you should have no problem having lodge members sign your petition.
Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## dfreybur (May 10, 2018)

Brazilian Apprentice said:


> I was a little confused on how to proceed since in Brazil new members need to be indicated by an existing member, therefore not being able to apply for a petition himself



In the US there are generally no invitations.  Never, ever, wait even one second for an invitation.  Going in person to ask how to become a Mason is the one and only way to join our assemblies.

Yes, after you have arrived you will need to keep coming back long enough that several Brothers are willing to sign your petition.  That's to make sure you're serious.  It will take several months before they are willing to sign.  Go ahead and start this process in parallel with the residency requirement.  We have a lot of points where the process teaches us to wait so there will be plenty of time for that later.  Don't ever wait on us.



> Considering that I will be a visitor in the process of becoming known by existing members, what should be the dressing code and my interaction considering that I'm in Texas? I've read other posts and see that there is a lot of variance in the answers (from black suits to jeans and T-Shirts).



The first time you show up it makes sense to guess at suit and tie.  After that you'll know the dress code at each lodge you check out.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 10, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Never, ever, wait even one second for an invitation. Going in person to ask how to become a Mason is the one and only way to join our assemblies.


True!


dfreybur said:


> The first time you show up it makes sense to guess at suit and tie. After that you'll know the dress code at each lodge you check out.


Absolutely! Much better to be the only person in suit and tie than the other way around!


----------



## Keith C (May 10, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> In the US there are generally no invitations.  Never, ever, wait even one second for an invitation.  Going in person to ask how to become a Mason is the one and only way to join our assemblies.



This varies by jurisdiction.  

In PA we are permitted to invite men we know well and know to be of good character to petition.  We consider the act of filling out the petition "asking."  

So, while asking in person is not the ONLY way, I will agree that it is the BEST way.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 10, 2018)

Keith C said:


> In PA we are permitted to invite men we know well and know to be of good character to petition. We consider the act of filling out the petition "asking."


Didn't know this. Interesting.


----------



## MarkR (May 11, 2018)

Minnesota also allows us to ask someone, once and only once, then we cannot pressure him in any way.


----------



## Keith C (May 11, 2018)

MarkR said:


> Minnesota also allows us to ask someone, once and only once, then we cannot pressure him in any way.



An important point.  We specifically ask regarding "over persuasion of friends" before conferring the EA degree.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 11, 2018)

Keith C said:


> We specifically ask regarding "over persuasion of friends" before conferring the EA degree.


Here its "of your own free will and accord".


----------



## Keith C (May 11, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Here its "of your own free will and accord".



That comes before "idol curiosity, over persuasion of friends, mercenary or some other improper motive" here!


----------

